# My Best Post cycle therapies



## PFM (Apr 9, 2012)

With all the changes to PCT's over the last 8 years it's hard to keep up and becomes more confusing the more we read. I call the latter info best: HCG ON cycle, middle to end and consider a blast pre-PCT before Clo my favorite.

Here is what MAKES a PCT work: run out your long esters!

My best PCT's have been running Test P for 3 and even 4 weeks to "clear" the long Half Life esters. With these long esters of TC and TE we can clear in 2-3 weeks.

Running a Undecylenate like EQ or Isocarponate or Decanoate we find in 95% of all Sust WILL **** up a PCT. In fact Sus takes so long to clear many guys love it because they think they had such a great recovery when in fact they never cleaned up and actually tanked the synthetic hormone to indeed have a REAL PCT. I'll close with I myself don't know many Vets running Sus, enough said on my Sus rant.

Back to the Prop run at the end is something that I discovered running a full Prop and Ace cycle and after a hard ass Tren cycle I had a good recovery, damn good for a Tren cycle recovery.

My next cycle I ran long esters and didn't ride the Prop down at the end and my SHIT recovery led me back ON cycle, then talking about my great recovery to a guy he pointed out the Prop "clears faster" thus allowing (actually forcing an abrupt) restart of HTPA.

After running two cycles back to back and riding the Prop Train down I had a good recovery. Even after last pin of Prop I wait 5-7 days until I feel it "leaving" and in my experience this IS the only way to Come OFF for the Best PCT.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: My Best PCT's*

Good post Mike, very interesting!


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: My Best PCT's*

I like your way of thinking mike. This is very simple and very aggresive imo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: My Best PCT's*

Great post bro. Totally agree on the point you make on Sustanon. I don't understand why anyone runs that shit unless they're on TRT.  Especially with some of the more unique and creative blends out there...


----------



## PFM (Aug 3, 2017)

Best recovery to natty yet: Propionate taper.

No HCG, no Clomid, no Nolva, no AI.

I'll do again.


----------

